
Sorry, Amazon, but Microsoft Is the World's #1 Cloud Vendor-- Why - shunmugarajb
https://www.forbes.com/sites/bobevans1/2017/06/01/sorry-amazon-but-microsoft-is-the-worlds-1-cloud-vendor-heres-why-cloud-wars/#7a92b6687928
======
andymoe
This is laughable. I've spent the last eight months working with Azure and
while they may have some breadth most of their services and tooling is half
baked. That said, if you're account is big enough they are super responsive to
hearing feedback. Acting on that feedback in a timely manner outside of the
open source tools is another matter.

